# Mathews Ultra 2 Help



## dbierman (Nov 27, 2008)

I guess you can't edit your thread if you make a typo. Oh well I spelled length right one out of two times anyway.


----------



## TsavoCreek (Jan 24, 2006)

Here are the manuals from the Mathews site:
http://mathewsinc.com/mathews-manuals.asp


----------



## dbierman (Nov 27, 2008)

I saw those but I can't find anything on the ultra 2.


----------



## SCbowmaster (Jul 14, 2009)

The 3 pegs on that cam are for adjusting the draw length. #1 peg is full draw length #2 is 1/2" short Peg #3 is 1" short. If you have a 29" cam on the bow now you will need to change the cam to make the draw length longer. 29" cam on that bow should have letters Z2BBR on it.

Hope this helps


----------



## dbierman (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks bowmaster, that should help.


----------



## dbierman (Nov 27, 2008)

Yes it has those numbers on it plus "HL"

Do you know what cam I need to make it a 30" draw?

I just noticed it has those 1, 2 and 3 pegs on both sides of the cam. Both are on the 1 peg.


----------



## Joseph clair (Sep 29, 2020)

Hello I have a used ultra 2 as well the draw length is at 30 but my draw is 28 Idk what the draw weight is need to figure how to turn down draw weight and adjust draw lenght from 30 to 28
The string is on the #2 slot now


----------

